# 43rd DUDLEY BIKE SWAP IN CT JULY 17th 2022 SUNDAY 8am-2pm



## Bicycle Mike (Jul 8, 2022)

JULY 17TH SUNDAY: 8 AM - 2 PM HERE IS THE PLACE: 43nd Dudley BICYCLE Swap new location 3 blocks south of PREVIOUS VENUE same side of the street #929 Riverside Drive (route 12)Thompson CT THIS IS A much larger space, we wont be cramped and we wont be on grass so bring out all your great stuff. This location is good for minimum 2-3 years according to the owner of the 890,000 sf mill. ALSO I will be able to bring tables for people since I am only across the street and can fill my 28 foot trailer with banquet tables. If you come the night before I can put people up on my property and the show is only a stones throw from my warehouse. CALL 800-336-B-I-K-E (2453)

 BICYCLES, BIKE PARTS AND ACCESSORIES, LITERATURE AND EPHEMERA, PEDAL CARS, ANTIQUE AND COLLECTIBLE TOYS WELCOME call 8003362453 TOLL FREE WITH ANY QUESTIONS

Thompson, CT


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 13, 2022)

*For Sale ready to be drop off at Dudley Swap this Sunday. Interested let me know a deposit it’s required to loaded up and be dropped.
$900 takes it all original with USA Westwind tires.



*


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2022)

Always a great time!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 13, 2022)

catfish said:


> Always a great time!



Are you able to attend ?


----------



## Nashman (Jul 14, 2022)

Looks great. I remember seeing pics of the last show/big success. I wish I could "beam down" and attend.


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 15, 2022)

If anyone is interested in any of these bikes please let me know . I’m going to ask for a $50 non refundable deposit . Because I otherwise will not be bring most of these bicycles . The price for any bike in the photos is $300 each bike. I will gladly provide more photos if requested.


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 15, 2022)

I will bring this Columbia American balloon tire bike to the show if it’s pre sold . The price is $900 firm is the show price. I will respectfully ask for $100 non refundable deposit. The crank arm is a little bent on one side . The paint has some toning / darkening  in places . That being noted this bike displays very well . The locking fork is missing the key the lock works I had a locksmith unlock it for me.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 17, 2022)

Any pictures ?


----------



## Jimmy Red (Jul 17, 2022)

Following


----------



## The classic roll (Jul 17, 2022)

I took very few pictures but my fave’s. The harvard was one of the nicest bikes sold today in my opinion. And the victor not for sale Display only was absolutely incredible!!! What amazing details and ingenuity that they put into this bike.


----------



## Barto (Jul 17, 2022)

Hot in the Sun, Cool in the shade! 
Here’s some photo’s!  Had a good time - saw a teens, I think Columbia Truss frame, been wanting one - should have bought it!
Enjoy!
Bart


----------



## Barto (Jul 17, 2022)




----------

